# What do you recommend



## Eriquar (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Random question

I want to stick some artificial vines/leaves onto plastic hides.
What would the best Non Toxic adhesive to use? 

Cheers
Erica
[doublepost=1533453621,1533426762][/doublepost]What has happened to this forum?
I remember coming here for advice, and atleast 1 person would help.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 5, 2018)

You have to wait Erica; we are not all here 24 hours a day, some of us have other things to do besides being on a computer all day.
Anyway to answer your question there are many things available. Most are non toxic but some take a little time for the fumes to dissipate, you could use selastic or liquid nails for example, I have used both of these successfully .


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 5, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> You have to wait Erica; we are not all here 24 hours a day, some of us have other things to do besides being on a computer all day.
> Anyway to answer your question there are many things available. Most are non toxic but some take a little time for the fumes to dissipate, you could use selastic or liquid nails for example, I have used both of these successfully .



Thank you so much, I wondered about liquid nails.
Might give that a go.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 5, 2018)

I used liquid nails to stick some palm fronds to the wall of my frilly house to hide the vents.


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 5, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I used liquid nails to stick some palm fronds to the wall of my frilly house to hide the vents.


Good thinking.
I got some of those rectangle black plastic hides with hole at one end fir snakie to go in. They just look ugly, thought I might try camoflaging them, with vines etc.


----------

